# Nicaragua, China forge ahead on canal to remake world trade



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

*Nicaragua, China forge ahead on canal to remake world trade*
January 21, 2014 - 4:48PM












> a Chinese company had won a 50-year renewable concession to build a canal, the plan is moving quickly. Scores of Chinese engineers have mapped the topography here, and deal-makers are scouring the globe for investors from an office in faraway Hong Kong.
> 
> it might take a decade to build, gobble $60 billion and slice through vast stretches of tropical forest. At 290 kilometres, it would be more than three times the length of the US-built Panama Canal. It also would accommodate supertankers and giant container ships that are far bigger than those the Panama Canal will accept when its expansion is complete next year.


http://www.smh.com.au/world/nicaragua-china-forge-ahead-on-canal-to-remake-world-trade-20140121-hv992.html


----------

